# Been over 6 months since I took time, finally just took the time



## bronco611 (Oct 15, 2017)

It has been over 6 months but I decided to give it a swing.  2 glass points, 2 stone points and a field point. I think they turned out pretty good for an on and off knapper. When the notion hits I gather my stuff and go make some gravel and a few pointy rocks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 15, 2017)

Very nice. I really like the Hernando and Pinellas.


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 15, 2017)

thanks Nic, I do not know that much about the stones, I think the white one is noculite but I know one thing that stuff is extremly hard , took an extreme amount of pressure to flake it but it is also as sharp as it was hard to work.


----------



## Redbow (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice work indeed. I need to get back into flintknapping, been a long time since I hacked out a few points..


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 18, 2017)

sweet points ....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2017)

Nice work!


----------



## Tentwing (Oct 18, 2017)

bronco  I don't know what kind of points I'm looking at, but I do know they are beautiful.

Tentwing


----------



## mr otter (Nov 18, 2017)

Wow!


----------

